# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  انقلاب جك همر على 5 سيارات

## الحصن نيوز

تعاملت كوادر الدفاع المدني في مديرية دفاع مدني الزرقاء مع حادث انقلاب ناقلة آليات محملة بآلية إنشائية ثقيلة ( جك همر) على خمسة سيارات وذلك في  محافظة الزرقاء / قرب المجمع الجديد ، حيث أدى جنوح الناقلة إلى انقلابها واصطدامها بالسيارات المصطفة على جانب الطريق ، حيث تمكنت كوادر الدفاع المدني من معالجة الحادث من خلال آليات الإنقاذ الثقيلة والخفيفة ولم ينتج عن الحادث أي إصابات بالأرواح .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

